# Instagram - Who is on Instagram? If not, why not?



## Mike Phillips

Instagram - Who is on Instagram? If not, why not?

*First* - here's the link to my Instagram page.

*Mike Phillips Instagram*

If you have an Instagram page, include the link and I'm happy to follow you.

*Second* - If you're ON Instagram, share a few reasons why?

*Third* - If you're NOT on Instagram, share a few reasons why not?


----------



## cole_scirocco

@cole_howe

I'd share the link but no idea how from my desktop.

I'm on there to follow other automotive accounts, friends and family.


----------



## The happy goat

I don’t do social media I think it’s removing human interaction.


----------



## rojer386

Give me a follow on:

@that_clean_mk7_r

I feel that Instagram is a great way to share a passion that many of us have on this forum...Detailing. I've met some really good people through instagram and no doubt many more in the future.


----------



## Vossman

I'm another that doesn't do social media, I'm on a few forums but that's it, I fail to see the need or the attraction of logging into facetwit or any of the other ones just to share what I'm having for dinner tonight ...


----------



## WHIZZER

@detailingworldoffiical


----------



## JARS

Been on Instagram for a while now, mainly because I started getting into photography and it's a great way to share your passion.

This, instagram and Briskoda are the only forms of social media I partake in. No faceache for me!

Naturally, I follow detailing world which is a great way at seeing many others' work 

I did look for a way to link my profile but couldn't find it on the mobile version?!

I'm j_a_r_s and will add anyone who replies on this thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill

The happy goat said:


> I don't do social media I think it's removing human interaction.


THIS ^^ :thumb:


----------



## Richiesips

Im on Instagram mainly to showcase my Photographic portfolio. :thumb:

It's a great way to add content on the fly.


----------



## kingswood

Mike Phillips said:


> *Third* - If you're NOT on Instagram, share a few reasons why not?


apart from advertising buinesses etc i find no reason to plaster my life all over the net.

the amount of students who dont get jobs from big buiness because of 'sick' post in uni is growing.

coperate image is everything. ive heard stories of big blue chip companies having employees solely to check out candiates digit footprint.

in my job from a security point of view social media isnt wise either.

as a business tool is good. as a personal lifestyle choice is a liability.

not sure you can have one without the other tho


----------



## Summit Detailing

summit_detailing

Purely for business purposes. Also the only reason why I'm on Facebook - for the business page:thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## v6quattrogrip

Uniquecutandpolish as it's my business too so rely on the socials for advertising and keeping in contact.

Sent from my H8416 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Vossman said:


> I'm another that doesn't do social media, I'm on a few forums but that's it, I fail to see the need or the attraction of logging into facetwit or any of the other ones just to share what I'm having for dinner tonight ...


What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## TakDetails

Private Instagram only follow family & close friends but rarely on it to be fair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Phillips

rojer386 said:


> Give me a follow on:
> 
> @that_clean_mk7_r
> 
> I feel that Instagram is a great way to share a passion that many of us have on this forum...Detailing. I've met some really good people through instagram and no doubt many more in the future.


Followed and agree. :thumb:



Vossman said:


> I'm another that doesn't do social media, I'm on a few forums but that's it, I fail to see the need or the attraction of logging into facetwit or any of the other ones just to share what I'm having for dinner tonight ...


Copy that and also agree. By the way, what are you having for dinner tonight? :lol:



WHIZZER said:


> @detailingworldoffiical


Followed. :thumb:



JARS said:


> Been on Instagram for a while now, mainly because I started getting into photography and it's a great way to share your passion.
> 
> This, instagram and Briskoda are the only forms of social media I partake in. No faceache for me!
> 
> Naturally, I follow detailing world which is a great way at seeing many others' work
> 
> I did look for a way to link my profile but couldn't find it on the mobile version?!
> 
> I'm j_a_r_s and will add anyone who replies on this thread


Followed and WOW! You have mastered photography!



Richiesips said:


> View attachment 59227
> 
> 
> Im on Instagram mainly to showcase my Photographic portfolio. :thumb:
> 
> It's a great way to add content on the fly.


Nice photography skills. And agree - it is quick and simple.

I'm more of a forum guy but that's becuase I write a lot of how-to articles and I like how the forum interface enables me to format text and include pictures in a linear fashion.

Been in the forum world since the software was invented. In fact - I have an article on that. 



kingswood said:


> apart from advertising businesses etc i find no reason to plaster my life all over the net.
> 
> the amount of students who dont get jobs from big business because of 'sick' post in uni is growing.
> 
> corperate image is everything. ive heard stories of big blue chip companies having employees solely to check out candidates digit footprint.
> 
> in my job from a security point of view social media isnt wise either.
> 
> as a business tool is good. as a personal lifestyle choice is a liability.
> 
> not sure you can have one without the other tho


Agree. I've seen people ruin opportunities due to past history in social media. Like all things, a person needs to make sure they want the world to see and know about something before hitting the [ENTER] button. 



Summit Detailing said:


> summit_detailing
> 
> Purely for business purposes. Also the only reason why I'm on Facebook - for the business page:thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


Followed and I hear you. I'm primarily on all social media for business purposes - thing about me is I love what I do so... love/hate relationship. :wall:



v6quattrogrip said:


> Uniquecutandpolish as it's my business too so rely on the socials for advertising and keeping in contact.


Copy that - followed. 



Soul boy 68 said:


> What did you have for dinner tonight?


ha ha :lol:



TakDetails said:


> Private Instagram only follow family & close friends but rarely on it to be fair.


Safe route.

Thanks all for chiming in...


----------



## muzzer

I'm on it but i keep it to family, a couple of very close friends and maybe three well known people, i think i have less than 10 followers/people i follow. I'm not on FB and only have whatsapp as i don't want to pay to send pictures to people.


----------



## sharrkey

I'm on it but limited to a few friends and family and if I'm honest haven't fully embraced it yet lol
In saying that I do follow a lot and have just added you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darlofan

The happy goat said:


> I don't do social media I think it's removing human interaction.


I interact with mates from school that I left over 30yrs ago. I moved away straight after leaving school and several times since. There's no way without sm I'd be in touch with any of them. 
I've recently fancied open water swimming too to complement(and ease the strain) my running. Just found a huge lake 3.2miles from my house that I had no idea existed thanks to Facebook. 
Yes there's a lot of idiots on it but it's not hard to block them/not follow so I don't see a problem. In fact idiots are easier to avoid on sm than on forums like this sometimes. 😂


----------



## RandomlySet

@randomlyset

Post pics of our holidays for friends and family to see, and also post random detailing related stuff


----------



## GSB1

I have a private account for family photos, etc and also have an open account to share automotive photography (just a hobby):

https://www.instagram.com/shootpetrol/

My brother and I both contribute to this.


----------



## RS3

kingswood said:


> apart from advertising buinesses etc i find no reason to plaster my life all over the net.
> 
> the amount of students who dont get jobs from big buiness because of 'sick' post in uni is growing.
> 
> coperate image is everything. ive heard stories of big blue chip companies having employees solely to check out candiates digit footprint.
> 
> in my job from a security point of view social media isnt wise either.
> 
> as a business tool is good. as a personal lifestyle choice is a liability.
> 
> not sure you can have one without the other tho


I work for a massive multi national who I know for about 10 years has been employing 3rd party companies to investigate online profiles of all candidates even factory manual workers and cleaning staff.

Even the activities or fun photos that you and I may find perfectly normal behaviour can have a negative effect on a job applications and i also know of at least 6 people who have been fired for comments/photos placed on Facebook even where the account is not linked to the business. I expect there has been a lot more.

I closed my facebook account after a close friend and decent person i knew got fired for a mildly contenscious and arguably perfectly reasonable facebook entry. That was about 8 years ago.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Yup following you, @dtm79


----------



## baxlin

Vossman said:


> I'm another that doesn't do social media, I'm on a few forums but that's it, I fail to see the need or the attraction of logging into facetwit or any of the other ones just to share what I'm having for dinner tonight ...


^^^ +1.

I admit to having a Facebook presence though, purely for a couple of interest groups (eg RAF Middle East postings nostalgia), but they are like this forum, having controlled membership. I have refused the million or so FB friends requests I've received from elsewhere.

I suppose another reason is that I've no need for the likes of instagram etc, as I've been retired for several years.


----------



## THE CHAMP

mainly pictures of my hobby painting and a few from the day job @m_itdesign


----------



## chongo

Been on instagram for a good while now Mike :thumb: @mick_chong


----------



## Mike Phillips

GSB1 said:


> I have a private account for family photos, etc and also have an open account to share automotive photography (just a hobby):
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/shootpetrol/
> 
> My brother and I both contribute to this.


Just followed. :thumb:



RS3 said:


> *I work for a massive multi national who I know for about 10 years has been employing 3rd party companies to investigate online profiles of all candidates even factory manual workers and cleaning staff.*
> 
> Even the activities or fun photos that you and I may find perfectly normal behaviour can have a negative effect on a job applications and i also know of at least 6 people who have been fired for comments/photos placed on Facebook even where the account is not linked to the business. I expect there has been a lot more.
> 
> I closed my facebook account after a close friend and decent person i knew got fired for a mildly contenscious and arguably perfectly reasonable facebook entry. That was about 8 years ago.


That's interesting. Thank you for sharing. Your experience will probably open a few eyes and even help a few from making dumb mistakes.



DLGWRX02 said:


> Yup following you, @dtm79


Followed back. :thumb:



baxlin said:


> ^^^ +1.
> 
> I admit to having a Facebook presence though, purely for a couple of interest groups (eg RAF Middle East postings nostalgia), but they are like this forum, having controlled membership. I have refused the million or so FB friends requests I've received from elsewhere.
> 
> I suppose another reason is that I've no need for the likes of instagram etc, as I've been retired for several years.


Good for you and congratulations! :thumb:



THE CHAMP said:


> mainly pictures of my hobby painting and a few from the day job @m_itdesign


Nice work with the custom painting. Especially the insulated glasses. :thumb:



chongo said:


> Been on instagram for a good while now Mike :thumb: @mick_chong


Just followed back mate. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

Please do not try to sneek in with (detailing) business advertising guys


----------



## Chris Donaldson

@toofast1983

I use it for mainly car pics. New car arrives last week of September so there’ll be more activity then.


----------



## SystemClenz

Purely on these platforms for business purposes:thumb:

www.instagram.com/SystemClenz 
www.facebook.com/SystemClenz


----------



## Mike Phillips

SystemClenz said:


> Purely on these platforms for business purposes:thumb:
> 
> www.instagram.com/SystemClenz
> www.facebook.com/SystemClenz


Followed.

You do really nice work and "presentation" is top notch.

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips

Chris Donaldson said:


> @toofast1983
> 
> I use it for mainly car pics. New car arrives last week of September so there'll be more activity then.


Followed.

Great looking detail but the BEER looked the BEST!


----------



## SystemClenz

Mike Phillips said:


> Followed.
> 
> You do really nice work and "presentation" is top notch.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Mike :buffer:


----------



## AndyN01

I only do a couple of car forums, for cars I own, and here for detailing. Not interested in Facebook/Twitter and general social media as from the folks that I know that do they seem to create more issues than they're worth.

Andy.


----------



## joe_con19

Not long started a page for my caddy van that's constantly being detailed by myself and slowly modifying it also if it's an interest to any one.

@ravennabluecaddy

Interested to see other people's detailing pages as it seems to be the same ones all the time









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

MMmmm, social media's not free, how do peeps think it get's funded..?

Adverts and data collection, dare one say transfer to others, and all the ensuing profiling of users, how do those targeted 'personalised' ads come about, let alone internet fingerprinting - a personal data security minefield! Let alone accidental leaks, hacks etc. :doublesho
As many have said a) once it's out there on the web, it's there forever regardless of the miss-intention, 'accidents' etc. 

So you may guess I'm not a great fan, nope I don't farce book, tw*tter etc.

But do happily use dedicated forums, like DW ;-)

Remember, it is you footprint on the web that others may see and not use as intended.


----------



## BaileyA3

mr_bailey13


----------

